# TiVo Mini netflix error v312



## drhump

Greetings all --

I haven't been on this forum in years; glad to see it's still active.

I recently did the 10yr loyalty promotion and got a Roamio Pro and two TiVo Minis. I have Verizon FiOS and use my own Linksys wrt1900ac router.

After getting Verizon to repair the cable card, most everything is working great... with the exception of Netflix on the two Minis. When I go to start it, I get the spinning ball wheel and then this error message:

Application Loading
Netflix is loading onto the TiVo box. 
Please wait a moment and try starting Netflix again (V312).

I've power cycled the minis, tried unchecking and rechecking Netflix in the video providers on the Roamio, reconnecting, power cycling everything. Nothing helps.

I called TiVo support and they are blaming the network, either in my house or at Verizon. They sent me the attached doc, some of which is truncated on the right, but I don't think it matters because the Minis pass the port configuration test, plus I have very little in the way of tricked-up configuration on my router.

My searches here and on the broader internet haven't produced any help. Does anyone here have any suggestions?

Thanks,
dave


----------



## drhump

i probably should have mentioned all three devices are connected via ethernet cables which are all connected to moca bridges.


----------



## h2oskierc

All those devices have MoCA built in. If it was me, I would ditch the adapters, and use the Roamio to create the MoCA network, just to see if that helps...


----------



## drhump

i thought about that after i started the thread. in fact, when i set them up I tried to do one of the minis as moca but it couldn't connect. The Roamio was already on Ethernet at that point tho. I'm guessing it's gotta be one way or the other on all devices?


----------



## h2oskierc

They can be mixed, but you would need to setup the roamio pro to enable the moca network:

Connect the coax cable coming from the wall to the Cable/MoCA port on the Roamio Plus/Pro.

Connect an Ethernet cable from your home network to the Ethernet port on the Roamio Plus/Pro.

If you are setting up your TiVo box for the first time, during Guided Setup choose "Ethernet" as your network connection type if prompted.

Go to 'Settings' > 'Network' > 'Change Network Settings.' Then choose 'Use this DVR to create a MoCA network.'

Then connect your Minis to coax, and change their network settings to moca instead of ethernet.


----------



## Billnonymous

I have this problem too, only on my Mini 2 units. Netflix works fine on my Roamio, XL, and Mini 1 units, but on the Mini 2, I get an error V312. Everything else (Amazon Video, Hulu, MLB TV, YouTube) all work fine on the Mini 2, but Netflix won't give me anything except error V312.


----------



## bluesneaky

I have a new Mini 2 from Tivo and am getting the V312 error as well. I am running on Ethernet. I contacted tivo since I bought the mini from them and in a chat they said they knew about the problem and had no work around for it. They said it had happened to many minis two days ago bit others seemed to keep working.

The agent said it was not a big deal, certainly not something I should be concerned enough to return my mini for. I disagreed since what I wanted to watch that night was only on Netflix and my mini was the only gateway I had to get to Netflix. I was not a happy camper.

Tonight I found my mini has had all the internet apps mysteriously disappear from it. I can still get to Amazon for instance but only by searching for a title I know they have then choosing to see that show. The mini then starts the Amazon app and I can cancel that show and browse amazon as I wish. But so far this is the only way I can find to get to amazon on the mini. Trying this with a netflix show results in the same old v312 error.

I am pretty ticked off that all the apps to access the inteernet streaming are gone. That's a crappy way to hide a software problem. I cant even get to Youtube. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr.... this mini may be headed back to tivo in favor of a mini 1 that works and has all the apps

Here is the text from the chat and the suggestions:

Robert: There is a glitch on some of the Minis with Netflix
Robert: Netflix is OK on the DVR?
Robert: Try this------
Robert: Unplug the power to the Mini......then on the TiVo DVR----force two connections....After several connections on the TiVo DVR...Plug in the Mini
You: yes it is on the main dvr
You: ok
Robert: Once the Mini is disconnected, then force connections on the DVR
Robert: Please go to:TiVo Central>Settings and Messages > Settings > Network> then select Connect to TiVo Service Now
Robert: Let the connection(s) complete ..... then----select---Connect to TiVo Service Now ---- again. Try several connections
Robert: Here is a case # 04xxxxx. Try those steps....
Robert: ALso make sure that Mini is connected to the router directly by an ethernet cable
Robert: No switches or Hubs in a TiVo/Mini network
Robert: Have a Great day!

and then after trying this to no avail.....

Michael: Right. The V312 error. That is an issue we have been noticing since late yesterday (ed note: notice the date of the first post in this thread, 4/8/15 and as I write tonight it is 4/19/15 - liar liar pants on fire...). We're already working to investigate and permanently resolve it. But aside from the restarting you have done already I don't have any other workarounds at this time. I do apologize.
You: so its brand new and I bought it from you. replacemnet or do they all not work?
Michael: I have seen minis that are still working normally. But we haven't determined it is a hardware issue yet so *I wouldn't advise replacing it for the V312 error at this time.*
You: *Well i dont want to pay for a mini that cant get netflix.* we wanted to watch a movie tonight and cant because of the mini. *I would say it would be time to do something wouldnt you?*
Michael: We are already working to research and resolve the error. There just aren't any other troubleshooting steps I would recommend for you.


----------



## lars01

I am very new to these forums having switched from cable to OTA using tivo.

I have the basic Romio DVR and one mini connected using moca adapters. My broadband is ATT Uverse.

I have had this same V312 error for netflix since I installed the mini about 3 weeks ago. I have been calling on this every few days since installing. I just talked to them yet again and was told there is a software error they cannot yet identify and correct showing this and they are starting to see a few of these occurring. I was told to call back in a week if still not resolved but right now they don't have a resolution but its considered a high priority issues whatever that means to them. He also told me they have done a couple swaps and that didn't seem to help cause its a software error that is affected by your individual setup, network router/etc. So its just stay tuned I guess and wait.

Just posted this in case anyone else was interested in the latest I just heard and have this same issue.


----------



## onlycauseican

Having the same issue. Just bought new mini and roamio plus. No problem connecting to other tivo units on my network. No problem connecting to Hulu, Amazon, etc....but can not connect to Netflix. Hard wired ethernet. No problem streaming video on network, no problems with live TV, etc. Just Netflix with V312 error on the one new Mini. 
edit 4/24 : It is a brand new mini purchased 4/13/15 direct from Tivo (not best buy)

update 5/4/15: Tivo support sent out a replacement mini. same exact model (TCDA93000) running the same service number (20.4.6a.RC1a-01-6-A93) and the replacement works great. Gets netflix no problem. Seems this is a hardware issue based on my experience but I'm, sure others may vary.


----------



## PhilipJFry

Having the same issue here. Bought the Roamio OTA with a Mini, everything works perfectly via our home Ethernet network _except_ for Netflix on the Mini. When I try to load it, I get the v312 error everyone else is seeing.

I called TiVo Support this morning to ask about it. The agent I spoke with said that this is a newly identified issue that is now a "top priority" for their engineering team. Unfortunately, as he explained, right now there is no known fix and no ETA for a fix. He said that all we can do is sit and wait, and then he said he added my email address to some notification list, so I'll be contacted when a solution is identified.

Because I have 30 days to return the unit for a full refund, I'm just going to sit tight and hope an answer comes soon. Obviously, this is a major disappointment since the biggest reason I got the Mini was to watch Netflix. We'll see what happens.

(I will add, on a more positive note, that other than Netflix issue the Mini operates perfectly - whether it's live TV, recorded shows, or any of the other apps like Amazon or Vudu, it's just like having our main Roamio up in our bedroom.)


----------



## lars01

As of today my mini actually got worse. I was just having the V312 on netflix, now I also have it on all other content providers except vudu, Hulu Plus and MLB. All the others, Amazon, Aol, Hotweb, Yahoo now also get the v312.

I called this in as well and got same standard answer but for the first time I actually was given a case number at least. I was also told this seems to be now appearing to them more and more so the priority is growing and have now also been put on some email list....

Each person has mentioned that maybe they need to swap out my mini until today when this person told me they won't be doing that anymore until this is resolved cause the expect any new ones probably will just have some issue. I will keep posting if anything changes.


----------



## bluesneaky

I earlier wrote my post about my mini not working with the v312 error and others have commented to similar experiences as mine. Today though was a breakthrough in separating Tivo fact from fiction.

First let me recap what my set up is. I have a Roamio OTA and had one of the new Mini 2's (with the logo in the center rather than to the left on the front). I have wired 10/100 ethernet, a cable modem with one ethernet jack leading to a wireless router that also has 4 wired ports on it as well (Dlink DI-524). No other equipment is plugged into the router, just the tivo units. Tivo equipment is hooked directly to this router, no hubs or switches. So the ethernet system is simple and straight forward.

Today I added a new second Mini 2 to my system (in addition to the first Mini 2). Low and behold IT DOES WORK! :up::up::up: Netflix works fine! :up::up::up: Same host Roamio OTA, same network. If swap the physical places of the two Minis and the problem stays with the mini. It is not the wiring, the router the host, the port or anything but the blinking Mini itself. I was on the phone with them for 3 hours today as they tried to prove otherwise. This was my second day dealing with Tivo and the v312 error.

The entire time I get the same story we all have, "its a mini 2 issue we know of and are working to fix. Please be patient while we work on a solution, it is a top priority to us". Yea, and donkeys can fly... ITS A BROKEN MINI, YOU HAVE BEEN SHIPPING BROKEN MINIs LEFT AND RIGHT.

Well having the second Mini 2 on the same system, also brand new out of the box but working just fine, and the argument that its a software glitch doesn't hold much water. They had me turn things on and off and off and on for hours. Reboots till I nearly wore out the power cords... Still the defective Mini remained defective and the working Mini remained working. It is clear they just dont want to take these things back ( I would guess becasue there are so many of them broken). Please read the earlier posted text of the online chat I had where they tell me it is not something worth returning the unit for!

Like the rest of you it is important to me. When I want to watch Netflix I prefer to see the movie not a blank screen. If I want to watch a blank screen I can return the Mini, turn the TV off, and just sit there watching the same blank screen but with $150 in my pocket at least 

My advice is insist they take it back. Do not wait for the 30 days to run out. Get a Mini 2 that works and get it now. There are Mini 2s that work and get Netflix, I have one. I also have one that doesnt that will be in a box headed back to Tivo land as soon as its replacement arrives.

The Mini that didn't work came direct from Tivo. The Mini that did work came from Best Buy. I doubt that has much to do with it but I thought I would add that bit of info. That bit of info is what led me to install the second Mini. I was on the edge of the 15 day return period for Best Buy. I thought I would try it and if it didnt get Netflix, I would return it while I still could and get my money back, I hated being out $300 in this debacle. I really didnt expect it to work. I had bought into Tivos excuse that it was a problem all Mini 2s were experiencing. I was even considering getting a used Mini 1 on ebay so we could watch Netflix in our family room while Tivo hammered out the problem. *I feel very taken advantage* of now that I found out it was just a broken box and *they had every intention of letting me sit till my warranty was out.  BEWARE* 

If it would be helpful I can post my trouble ticket number for others to reference, let me know. What ever you do, be sure to get a ticket number so you can prove you have had the problem since the unit was under warranty.


----------



## PhilipJFry

bluesneaky said:


> I earlier wrote my post about my mini not working with the v312 error and others have commented to similar experiences as mine. Today though was a breakthrough in separating Tivo fact from fiction.


I'm going to pick up a Mini from Best Buy today and see if I have the same result as you. I'll post my findings later.

In any case, just for the sake of conversation, it seems odd that this would be a hardware issue (i.e., the Minis are flat-out broken), because if that were the case, I'd expect faulty hardware to affect more than just Netflix. I'm no engineer, but I'd think if it were a hardware issue, other functionality would be affected.

Anyway, we'll see what happens when I get the new unit from Best Buy.


----------



## PhilipJFry

bluesneaky said:


> I earlier wrote my post about my mini not working with the v312 error and others have commented to similar experiences as mine. Today though was a breakthrough in separating Tivo fact from fiction.





PhilipJFry said:


> I'm going to pick up a Mini from Best Buy today and see if I have the same result as you. I'll post my findings later.


I can now confirm what bluesneaky explained: my Mini brought directly from TiVo produced the v312 Netflix error; the Mini I just purchased this morning from Best Buy works perfectly :up:

After getting the Best Buy Mini set up and making sure all steaming apps worked, I called TiVo and asked to return the Mini I purchased from them. They processed the return without issue, and just in case you're curious, they pay for return shipping as well.

Whether the whole v312 thing is software or hardware related, or both, who knows. But you now have two documented cases of TiVo shipping faulty units whereas Best Buy appears to be selling from a good batch. (Obviously this is a very simplified summary of the issue, but it is what it is.)

PS. For anyone else who might go to Best Buy to get there Mini, I also wanted to mention that their Minis include lifetime service even though it doesn't say that on the Best Buy product page. Also, when I first activated and hooked up my Mini, even though it showed on my TiVo account page, I got an error stating that the new Mini couldn't find my main Roamio. After a little trial and error I figured out that all that I needed to do was go to my Roamio and manually connect it to the network for an update. Apparently once the Mini is activated, TiVo's system must need to update your main DVR. Once I did that, I ran the set up again on the new Mini and it found our Roamio immediately.


----------



## h2oskierc

I would guess there is something in a software update doing this, and it IS NOT the hardware...

There must be something about your internet, TV provider or something that an update doesn't like. Please post the software version of your working Mini as well as your not working mini.


----------



## ladysman

PhilipJFry said:


> I can now confirm what bluesneaky explained: my Mini brought directly from TiVo produced the v312 Netflix error; the Mini I just purchased this morning from Best Buy works perfectly :up:
> 
> After getting the Best Buy Mini set up and making sure all steaming apps worked, I called TiVo and asked to return the Mini I purchased from them. They processed the return without issue, and just in case you're curious, they pay for return shipping as well.
> 
> Whether the whole v312 thing is software or hardware related, or both, who knows. But you now have two documented cases of TiVo shipping faulty units whereas Best Buy appears to be selling from a good batch. (Obviously this is a very simplified summary of the issue, but it is what it is.)
> 
> PS. For anyone else who might go to Best Buy to get there Mini, I also wanted to mention that their Minis include lifetime service even though it doesn't say that on the Best Buy product page. Also, when I first activated and hooked up my Mini, even though it showed on my TiVo account page, I got an error stating that the new Mini couldn't find my main Roamio. After a little trial and error I figured out that all that I needed to do was go to my Roamio and manually connect it to the network for an update. Apparently once the Mini is activated, TiVo's system must need to update your main DVR. Once I did that, I ran the set up again on the new Mini and it found our Roamio immediately.


I have a roamio Plus wit 2 minis. The two minis were purchased at Best Buy and the Roamio at Amazon.

The Mini 2 (newest) works except for Netflix as described in this thread.

The mini 1 (oldest with IR Remote) works fine on everything including Netflix.

While not a deal breaker its more nice to have it all in 1 device.


----------



## fcfc2

Hi folks,
Regarding the V312 Netflix error, I noticed that no one is posting the version of the Minis, nor the software that is currently running on the units. It would be helpful perhaps to list the Version of the mini and it's software to see if there are any combinations which are working and perhaps which are not. If you could simply state V1, 20.4.7 working or not working it might help to see if this is either hardware or software related.


----------



## PhilipJFry

h2oskierc said:


> Please post the software version of your working Mini as well as your not working mini.





fcfc2 said:


> It would be helpful perhaps to list the Version of the mini and it's software to see if there are any combinations which are working and perhaps which are not.


Here is the model number and software version for my TiVo Mini from Best Buy that works perfectly (no Netflix v312 error):

TCDA93000
20.4.6a.RC1a-01-6-A93

I'm not sure if it has anything to do with issue, but just for fun, here's the Flash Player Version listed on the working Mini:

mainline3/2014.09.11-1305

Regarding my broken Mini I bought directly from TiVo (with the Netflix v312 error), unfortunately I've already deactivated it from my account, so I'm not able to get through the initial setup screen to view the main menu and its contents. However, I can tell you that, at least according to the boxes, they are the same model number TCDA93000.

Hopefully this information is of some use to someone.


----------



## lars01

The mini I have is from Tivo direct. It has the exact same model and software numbers as well.

Interestingly enough my other content providers starting working again, so now just back to the netflix issue at least for now.....


----------



## bluesneaky

Remember in my case the mini that gets the v312 will get that no matter where it is physically placed in my home. To me this rules out a network issue in my wiring or setup in my router and switching. The problem follows the mini.

Software or hardware? I have had the mini reset by me and Tivo so many times my head spins at the thought of doing it again. 6 hours have been spent with tech support on this one mini. 

The setup I preformed out of the box of both mini's was identical in procedure and spaced just a few days apart.

Also, I am not suggesting Best Buy mini's work and Tivo's don't. I was just providing that as a antidote. I felt the more info we have the better. And to that goal......

Non Working Mini:
Software Version: 20.4.6a.RCa-01-6-A93
Flash Player Version: mainline3/2014.09.11-1305

Working Mini:
Software Version: 20.4.6a.RCa-01-6-A93
Flash Player Version: mainline3/2014.09.11-1305

This would seem to kibosh the faulty software idea at least from a different version perspective.


----------



## bluesneaky

h2oskierc said:


> I would guess there is something in a software update doing this, and it IS NOT the hardware...
> 
> There must be something about your internet, TV provider or something that an update doesn't like.


What basis do you make your "guess" on? Given the information posted in whole, please elaborate.

Just FYI on my case only:
-1 Internet for working vs non working mini = same in all respects, even to the level of identical wiring and software (see other posts)
-2 "TV provider" I do not understand your thoughts on this but would like to, As stated the host DVR is a Romaio OTA so off air broadcasters are the TV provider as I think you are asking and again it would be the same for both working and non working Mini's
-3 Also both have been "updated" to identical software.

I am not following your train of thought as to why it would seem apparent that it is a software update issue but would like to. In my thoughts, with the software identical, and network identical, only the hardware is a variable and seemingly it is the variable the trouble is following, at least in my house it is

Again, please elaborate...


----------



## fcfc2

Hi again gentlemen,
The variables in the matter of v312 Netflix error would seem to be (hardware) the Mini Version, V1 or the 92000 series, vs the V2, or the 93000 series, and software, i.e., the 20.4.6a vs the 20.4.7, and possibly the flash version.
To be of any use in determining if there is a problematic pattern, all of these variables need to be listed as PhilipJFry has done, otherwise the information is useless.
To the gent who is wondering why someone might suspect software vs a hardware problem. Both versions of the mini appear to be functional in all respects other than Netflix on some of them, this would tend to favor or indicate a software issue especially considering there is currently a software upgrade taking place and the V312 problem seems to have appeared at the same time. Anything is possible, but I would put my money on software.
Anyway, if the gentlemen who have skipped one or more of the above variables, could perhaps edit their posts to include these factors, perhaps it would help to determine which area is causing the problem.


----------



## bluesneaky

I believe only the Mini 2's are having issues with Netflix. This was hinted to me by Tivo CS and seems to be confirmed here in the posts. 

Also from time to time all the providers such as Youtube, Amazon, ect., will disappear from the "Find TV, Movies, & Videos" tab under Tivo Central. And just as mysteriously as it disappears it will reappear when your not looking....


----------



## lars01

Just an update, my netflix started working last evening. Not sure when exactly that was just the latest I had tried it.


----------



## ladysman

ladysman said:


> I have a roamio Plus wit 2 minis. The two minis were purchased at Best Buy and the Roamio at Amazon.
> 
> The Mini 2 (newest) works except for Netflix as described in this thread.
> 
> The mini 1 (oldest with IR Remote) works fine on everything including Netflix.
> 
> While not a deal breaker its more nice to have it all in 1 device.


Update, I can't even connect to netflix on any Tivo device now. All other devices that can do netflix work 100% fine. (Ipads, iphones, ATV, Bluray player, etc).

Everything else on the tivos work great (Video on demand occasionally errors but not near as much as netflix).


----------



## Billnonymous

my update is, as of yesterday, Netflix started working on the Tivo2 boxes


----------



## fcfc2

Billnonymous said:


> my update is, as of yesterday, Netflix started working on the Tivo2 boxes


Hi,
Would you please post the Tivo software version on the V2 minis. Please and thank you.


----------



## Billnonymous

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> Would you please post the Tivo software version on the V2 minis. Please and thank you.


20.4.6a.RC1a-01-6-A93


----------



## thegasmaster

I just installed a new Roamio OTA and 2 mini's-get them on last weeks lifetime subscription deal. I love the interface and guide-high wife acceptance factor. 

I can not get Netflix to work on the minis-getting the V312 error on both. Both minis downloaded and installed new software when powered on the first time and are now on 20.4.6a.RC1a-01-6-A93. 

Is it worth returning brand new minis or will it be fixed with a firmware update? I guess I have my 30 day window to play with.


----------



## wlj

Add me to the list of folks unable to watch Netflix on a new-from-TiVo TiVo Mini v2 TCDA93000. My Mini is also running firmware 20.4.6a.RC1a-01-6-A93 after auto-updating itself when first powered on, and returns the V312 error when trying to load Netflix. I get this error via both Ethernet and MOCA. A full device reset didn't help. Netflix is A-OK on my TiVo Roamio Plus.

TiVo support was aware of the issue when I called, didn't attempt to troubleshoot it, and said that they were working on the problem as a "top priority". When asked if a fix was expected in days, weeks, or months, the support rep said "days". We'll see...


----------



## AuburnTivo

Same here. Just got my Roamio OTA and Mini 2 hooked up this weekend. The Mini is giving me the Netflix error. No issues with the Roamio.


----------



## thegasmaster

Tivo Support emailed me the following today-it did NOT fix the error for me. Netflix works fine on the Roamio OTA, does not work on two Mini's- V312 error.

_Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I apologize for the troubles you've had with accessing Netflix. I would be more than happy to help you with this!

Please complete the following steps to refresh the TiVo Mini's connection with Netflix.

1. Power down both Minis & the Roamio.
2. Disconnect the network connection to the TiVo Minis & Roamio.
3. Power up the TiVo units without the network connection
4. Powercycle the router (unplug for 30 seconds & reconnect)
5. Wait for the TiVo to power on, then reconnect the network connections.
6. Force a connection to the TiVo Service on each device. (Messages & Settings > Settings > Network > Connect to the TiVo service now.)
7. Try to access Netflix again

Please contact us again if you have any questions or concerns and we would be happy to help you. Thank you for choosing TiVo and have a great day!_


----------



## Sweeney

I just tried all that above and it did nothing. I just set up my first Tivo system, a Roamio and a Mini. I love this system. It's better than anything I've ever used from a cable company. Except for this problem with Netfilx on the Mini. I'm on my way to BestBuy to fick on up there and send this one back to Tivo.

Thanks for all the information.


----------



## ladysman

With all devices but Tivo working....i'd say its a tivo issue. What? No idea but i'm giving up at this point. Contacting them is pointless.


----------



## Sweeney

Went to BestBuy yesterday, where they had the original Mini for $114 a week ago, but they no longer had it. I ordered it on line, again for $114, and I should have it by Friday. I'll try to contact Tivo about this a little later and see what they can tell me about this problem.


----------



## thegasmaster

I gave up after a few back and forth emails with Tivo Support, after which they closed by case with Netflix still not working on my Mini's. 

Just installed 2 brand new Mini 2's I picked up at Best Buy today and Netflix works perfect on both of them. 

Tivo must have an issue with Mini 2's that they ship out themselves that prevents Netflix from working. 

The old Mini's will be going back to Tivo under my 30-day guarantee. 

I love everything else about this product and set up so far.


----------



## ladysman

thegasmaster said:


> I gave up after a few back and forth emails with Tivo Support, after which they closed by case with Netflix still not working on my Mini's.
> 
> Just installed 2 brand new Mini 2's I picked up at Best Buy today and Netflix works perfect on both of them.
> 
> Tivo must have an issue with Mini 2's that they ship out themselves that prevents Netflix from working.
> 
> The old Mini's will be going back to Tivo under my 30-day guarantee.
> 
> I love everything else about this product and set up so far.


I can't even get netflix to work on a roamio or any of my V1 or V2 minis.


----------



## GrepACE

I just hooked up my brand new TiVo Roamio OTA and TiVo Mini 2 and I too am experiencing the dreaded Netflix v312 error. I am using MoCA for my setup and Netflix is working just fine on the Roamio OTA. My co-worker purchased the same setup (minus the MoCA adapters). Netflix on his TiVo Mini 2 is working and it is running the same exact software/firmware version as mine (20.4.6a.RCa-01-6-A93). This sure doesn't seem like a software issue to me.

I am beginning to think I should initiate a return/refund. I don't think TiVo are going to get this fixed anytime soon.

TiVo should really consider allowing a user to download the software/firmware to a USB flash drive and then initiate the update from it. Maybe reloading the software/firmware would fix the issue if this truly is a software problem?

Bonus question: Is there any downside to getting a Mini 1 (TCDA92000) to replace my Mini 2? Is there any real game breaking difference?


----------



## Sweeney

My Mini1 arrived today. I hooked it up and it works fine for Netflix. I don't see much difference, except for a slightly bigger remote. I got it from Best Buy online for $114 and I'll be sending back the Mini2 that I got from Tivo direct for $149. If I find any issues with the Mini1, I'll let you all know

Thank you to all of you for all the tips and information!!


----------



## hamsterapm

Same issue here... I ordered a Mini 2 direct from TiVo two weeks ago and it worked right out of the box. I ordered another one and got it yesterday, and it is giving the v312 error but everything else works outside of Netflix. I'm running the same version as the others mentioned on both mini's. I chatted with TiVo support last night, and they gave me the line to wait 24 hours because some features take longer to work. Of course I know it still won't be working, but they wouldn't do anything else for me until 24 hours passes.


----------



## Sweeney

Mini1 is working just great. I can't tell any difference other than the size and slightly less user friendly lay out of the remote. Oh yeah, the big difference; Netflix works!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hamsterapm

Called back last night and they said they would put notes on my account and that there is an open investigation as to why it won't work. No timeline. The lady was nice on the phone, but that doesn't make my $149 device do one of it's primary functions. I'm kind of hamstrung what to do at this point. I even did a full reset which deleted all my data just to see if it would jump-start it. No go. They kept asking questions like it was my network, but I work in I.T. and I know that if all other application work but ONE, it isn't the network. Plus, my other mini and my Roamio OTA work just fine with Netflix, same network. I think they put a faulty system image on a string of the Mini 2's, the question is what can they do to fix it, but that's just my guess.


----------



## krkaufman

GrepACE said:


> I am beginning to think I should initiate a return/refund. I don't think TiVo are going to get this fixed anytime soon.


Seems a wise move if you're within the 30-day "money back" window -- and especially so if you can quickly pickup a replacement Mini from a nearby Best Buy.



GrepACE said:


> Is there any downside to getting a Mini 1 (TCDA92000) to replace my Mini 2? Is there any real game breaking difference?


See here. (layout of the remote buttons, and IR-only vs IR or RF remote signaling)


----------



## hamsterapm

It's working! TiVo support said it had something to do with a backend certificate. Either way, I am now a happy camper!


----------



## ladysman

hamsterapm said:


> It's working! TiVo support said it had something to do with a backend certificate. Either way, I am now a happy camper!


So you didn't do anything different? Just mysteriously worked?

Edit works now on my roamio!!!! FINALLY!!!


----------



## hamsterapm

TiVo support told me it required "adding certificate permissions on the backend." So it must have actually had something to do with the certificates the minis (and non-functioning roamios) were using to authenticate with TiVo's servers or something.


----------



## TazExprez

So they are all working right now?


----------



## hamsterapm

I can't speak for everyone, but I know mine started working without any action on my part.


----------



## ladysman

My Roamio and Mini V2 now work. My 2 old minis do not. I still get an "unknown expected error or something. 2 is better than none! (These 2 are the main TV's in the house so that is a plus)


----------



## wlj

No joy for me. My Mini v2 still gives me the v312 error when attempting to view Netflix. I did receive a Mini software update to 20.4.7a-01-6-A93, but this didn't make a difference for Netflix playback. I also re-tried the procedure 'thegasmaster' posted above in message #32 after receiving the software update, but that also had no effect.


----------



## hamsterapm

You might call support. Maybe they have to add your non working minis to a list or something. They told me it might take a couple of days to replicate.


----------



## wlj

hamsterapm said:


> You might call support. Maybe they have to add your non working minis to a list or something. They told me it might take a couple of days to replicate.


Thanks for the suggestion. I've been in touch with support a few times via telephone since receiving my Mini v2 (direct from TiVo), most recently yesterday when I was told that my case would be escalated. TiVo support knew about the problem when I first called in and told me it was a "top priority" issue and would be fixed in "days".

I'm glad to hear that your problem was resolved; my fingers are crossed that my problem gets fixed shortly, too.


----------



## Peter G

Seems TiVo has acknowledged this problem and has made a fix in the update. I had purchased two Minis from TiVo last month but not yet hooked them up. THis weekend I hooked both up and they were fine, after first performing an update and restart. Don't know if they had the Netflix issue prior to the update but they are both working fine now.

Peter G


----------



## tivosc1232

I bought 2 mini's from tivo.com on May 4th. One worked with Netflix, and one did not work. The Riomio "standard" worked all along.

I opened a ticket. Eventually it was escalated to engineering.

I received an email it was fixed.

I tried but did not work.

However a few days later it now works.


----------



## AuburnTivo

I left for vacation and when I came back mine now works. I was going to return it, but decided to wait based on others that had theirs work eventually. I didn't call or anything. It just started working on its own.


----------



## wlj

wlj said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I've been in touch with support a few times via telephone since receiving my Mini v2 (direct from TiVo), most recently yesterday when I was told that my case would be escalated. TiVo support knew about the problem when I first called in and told me it was a "top priority" issue and would be fixed in "days".
> 
> I'm glad to hear that your problem was resolved; my fingers are crossed that my problem gets fixed shortly, too.


I'm happy to report that Netflix on my TiVo Mini v2 is now also working. Like tivosc1232, TiVo reached out to me and said things were fixed, Netflix still didn't work so I left the Mini alone for better than a week, and now Netflix is working.


----------



## bluesneaky

The key is more than just an update if you are trying to get it to work right away. You need the update for the mini of course but to get it working on the network in a supper speedy fashion more is needed.

(the following procedure is not needed if you just wait it out - the tivo hardware checks in with Tivo regularly as your in home local router checks and reassigns ports regularly - once this happens on its own all starts working on its own, the following procedure is to jumpstart the sequence)

The mini gets its new software but there are three more issues at hand to get it working ASAP. These are: (1) the roamio server must know about the changes, (2) the router in your home needs to reset all of its knowlage of the ethernet mac address of the mini (3) the mini needs to reset and register its updated status with Tivo so that can be in turn reported to your local roamio server. All of these happen on their own in due time if the system is left alone for a day or so but if you need it up and going right away you need to force these things to happen sooner to get the new mini update operational.

First thing to do is get the update of course. Second, force the mini to register with Tivo via the settings menu (this lets TIVO know the update is successfully installed in the mini and in turn that info will be passed on to your roamio). Next shut down your mini, roamio, and router. Shut the router down all the way! If not it will hold on to the mac address and set up of the mini in its pre-update configuration. Once all are shut down bring up the router first. After it is up bring up the roamio. Next force the roamio to re-register with Tivo service via the settings menu. Next bring up the mini. 

This should have your update operational. If you were a little too quick running through the steps re-register both the mini and roamio again via the setting menu. It is vital the roamio find out about the mini's update from Tivo not the mini. Untill it does it will not work. It has to get the news of the mini's update from Tivo not the mini. Once it knows about the mini's new configuration it will open up correctly to the mini so it can log onto it properly and fully utilize the new software.

The terms I used in writing this are my best attempt at keeping things in laymens terms . Feel free to correct terminology to suit your own level of expertise.


----------



## tivoroamio

I have been trying to fix a similar issue on my OTA. I cannot get to Amazon, Pandora or Netflix. Amazon won't even load, it just freezes on a black screen; Pandora gives me a server error; and I get the v312 error with Netflix. 

The unfortunate thing is that this is my second OTA. I had to return the first one when the HDMI suddenly went out. I have rebooted, completely reset and erased the device etc. I don't know what else to do. I called tech support and was told it was a known issue and to wait for a fix.


----------



## bluesneaky

tivoroamio said:


> I have been trying to fix a similar issue on my OTA. I cannot get to Amazon, Pandora or Netflix. Amazon won't even load, it just freezes on a black screen; Pandora gives me a server error; and I get the v312 error with Netflix.
> 
> The unfortunate thing is that this is my second OTA. I had to return the first one when the HDMI suddenly went out. I have rebooted, completely reset and erased the device etc. I don't know what else to do. I called tech support and was told it was a known issue and to wait for a fix.


This has been fixed for some time, dont accept the "we know about it" excuse. Use this thread as your poof of understanding the issue is a old issue and one that has been resolved for some time now. Get them to stand behind their equipment! (bet they wouldnt be so calm if you held their money rather than them holding your money in their wallet)


----------



## tivoroamio

I tried these steps and Pandora now works but I am still getting the v312 error for Netflix and Amazon is still a blank screen. I also noticed that spotify gives me a "this application is not supported with the firmware version" error.


----------



## tivoroamio

I called tech support again since I noticed spotify doesn't work either. They supposedly escalated my ticket and I'm supposed to wait 5-6 business days for someone to contact me.


----------



## fcfc2

Hi folks,
I recently found out that almost all of these issues with various services not working are "permissions" problems. Even if you get a CSR who knows exactly what is wrong, the first tier CSR's don't have the "authority" to make the necessary changes and the matter has to be "escalated" to get someone with the authority to make the necessary additions to the allowed services. 
The "permissions" issue is by the device, not your account. I tried email but this is useless, you must call and be certain to mention to the CSR about the "permissions" issue and ask that the matter be escalated. I was told the same thing about the 5-7 business days but my issue, no Plex or IHeart Radio, was fixed in about 3 days.


----------



## fcfc2

wlj said:


> Add me to the list of folks unable to watch Netflix on a new-from-TiVo TiVo Mini v2 TCDA93000. My Mini is also running firmware 20.4.6a.RC1a-01-6-A93 after auto-updating itself when first powered on, and returns the V312 error when trying to load Netflix. I get this error via both Ethernet and MOCA. A full device reset didn't help. Netflix is A-OK on my TiVo Roamio Plus.
> 
> TiVo support was aware of the issue when I called, didn't attempt to troubleshoot it, and said that they were working on the problem as a "top priority". When asked if a fix was expected in days, weeks, or months, the support rep said "days". We'll see...


Hi folks,
Here is an update for almost all of the problems with various services on the Tivo units. These are all "permissions" problems on the specific Tivo device. The best that I can determine, you have to call in to Tivo tech support and ask them to please look at the "permissions" for all of the various services which are enabled. Line CSR's can usually determine this but they lack the "authority" to make the necessary changes so it needs to be sent up the line, "escalated" to whatever level can make the adjustments. If they know what they are doing, they will usually tell you to expect a contact in 5-7 days, but my fix came in about 3 days...and there was no contact, just the fix. If you have multiple devices with the issue make sure to tell them as these problems are at the device level, not your account.


----------



## tivoroamio

Still haven't heard back. This is really aggravating.


----------



## tivoroamio

Well my issue is over. I was able to convince the TiVo rep to send me a new box and it is working just fine. I lost all my recordings and had to redo all my settings a third time but at least it's all working.


----------

